# How do you tell what bolt pattern german car wheels are?



## 100Proof (Aug 25, 2010)

I see there are 4x100 4x108 5x100 and 5x112. I went down back and looked at my parts cars. They're all 100s 4000s and 5000 cars. The thing I noticed that was the same on all the wheels was they all had 6Jx14 or 6Jx15 on them. Does the 6J stand for 100 bolt pattern? 
Thanks


----------



## J-Rivers (Dec 23, 2008)

http://www.1010tires.com/tech.asp?type=wheels#offset


----------

